# How you can beat your marijuana charge without a lawyer (seriously)



## bigfatpothead (Feb 27, 2008)

*How you can beat your marijuana charge without a lawyer (seriously)

There is a way for you to beat marijuana charges, but a lawyer won't do it. You must do it yourself. If you have a lawyer, you must fire him, and revoke your plea.
Our paperwork is designed for the religious use of marijuana, but it works for all potheads, because we are all Honorable catechumen.
go to
http://brothersformercy.org
and read the instructions
as well as download the paperwork.

The second coming is Jesus anointed with marijuana in the courtroom Through his Honorable catechumen, the Potheads.

You have your Holy orders to bring down Babylon

Yours in the Anointed,

"Greg"

Rev. Roland A. Duby


*


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 28, 2008)

bigfatpothead said:
			
		

> *How you can beat your marijuana charge without a lawyer (seriously)
> 
> There is a way for you to beat marijuana charges, but a lawyer won't do it. You must do it yourself. If you have a lawyer, you must fire him, and revoke your plea.
> Our paperwork is designed for the religious use of marijuana, but it works for all potheads, because we are all Honorable catechumen.
> ...



Why the idea sounds good, why didn't it work for them and why do they need a defense fund if your supposed to fire your lawyer?

*Legal Defense Fund*

* for the defense of the reverend Bruce Shoop
  and his wife Brenda William-Shoop, RN 
  in the defense of their recent indictments
  in The State of Alabama where clear personal
  use and healthy gardening practices have 
  resulted in them being charged as Class A
  Felons according to State Code §13A-12-231.*

*If convicted, they may both may face up to
  10 years in prison for peacefully growing
  a God given herb in the privacy of their
  own personal garden and sanctury.*


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 28, 2008)

i wish i had that info 10 yrs ago.... LOL. might have helped then.


thanks pothead!!!


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 28, 2008)

frontn to smoke some weed.  why try to find a way to "skate" the system and live your life in a cowardly lie....and of all things "worship"  just to smoke some awesome f'n cannabis?

if you love it that much, join normal......take your friends you know love to smoke and make them join, participate and influence change the legitimate proud way.

Which in this case.........would be the SHORTEST way.  keep skate'n and keep delaying.  join the movement. LEGALIZE not cour and make sheet up to justify
yer habit.


----------



## bigfatpothead (Feb 28, 2008)

The webmaster screwed up he was not authorized to put that there 
I removed as soon as I saw it

My program is free and the shoops are using a lawyer.
They are free to handle their case anyway they want but I won't 
let that get me down.
I have yet to be convicted using this method.

Anyone who uses this program will be free to call the church for help with the paperwork.





			
				the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Why the idea sounds good, why didn't it work for them and why do they need a defense fund if your supposed to fire your lawyer?
> 
> *Legal Defense Fund*
> 
> ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 28, 2008)

This is soooo going to be closed lol


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm gonna leave the post up, but remove the direct links. Anyone wishing to visit "his" site, can c/p the addy into their browser.


----------

